
The future of jobs and employment - cvs268
https://2600hertz.wordpress.com/2016/08/15/the-secret-reason-for-jobs-and-employment/
======
cvs268
References:

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativity_(M._C._Escher)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativity_\(M._C._Escher\))

[2]
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/08/03/488611449/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/08/03/488611449/episode-715-the-
sewing-robot)

[3] Maslow’s hierarchy of needs – by FireflySixtySeven

[4] A theory of Human Motivation –
[http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Maslow/motivation.htm](http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Maslow/motivation.htm)

